# My stuff had to go.



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I through out the scotts lawn-boy and the quattro still bolted onto the deck. I took the quantum off the scotts so that I can learn how the quantum works and if my other one needs to be fixed, I can practice on the old one first. It also had a good gas tank with gas in it and a gas cap. And a air filter and loads of crap. I also am keeping the tecumseh for practice and parts. but the decks and the quattro have to go.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

keep the quattro man, its a good engine!


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

yes it is, if its not locked up its good


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

It turns and needs that starter piece.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh damn, just keep it till your dad can get to it. take it off the mower, and put it up in a shed.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

The scotts deck is at the curb and the quantum I'm keeping to work on it and learn more so if my other needs work I can work on it.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

keep the engine though. all of em


----------

